# Could not find the main class. Program will exit!



## Immi (11. Mrz 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich hab nur kurz eine Frage.

Wenn ich mein Programm ausführen möchte, dann kommt folgender Fehler: 

Could not find the main class. Program will exit!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


Ach ja, hier ist noch der Code:

```
package aufgabe4;

class bla_BackTrack
{
  public static void main (String[] args)
  {
    int actTime = 0;
    findBestPath('x', actTime);
    System.out.println(bestTime);
  }

  static int x=0;
  static int y=0;
  static int bestTime=0;

  static char[][] Lab = {{'A','5','4','7','X'},
                         {'1','9','5','X','2'},
                         {'X','4','6','7','9'},
                         {'1','X','9','1','1'},
                         {'7','9','3','7','E'}};

  public static boolean findBestPath(char compass, int actTime)
  {
    switch(compass)
    {
      case 'x': break;

      case 'r': if((x+1 <= 4) && (Lab[x+1][y] !='X'))
                {
                  Lab[x][y] = 'X'; x++; actTime += (int)(Lab[x][y]);
                }
                 else
                {
                  return (false);
                }
                break;

       case 'u': if((y+1) <= 4 && Lab[x][y+1] !='X')
                {
                  Lab[x][y] = 'X'; y++; actTime += (int)(Lab[x][y]);
                }
                 else
                {
                  return (false);
                }
                break;

       case 'l': if((x-1) <= 4 && Lab[x-1][y] !='X')
                {
                  Lab[x][y] = 'X'; x--; actTime += (int)(Lab[x][y]);
                }
                  else
                {
                  return (false);
                }
                break;

       case 'o': if((y-1) <= 4 && Lab[x][y-1] !='X')
                {
                  Lab[x][y] = 'X'; y--; actTime += (int)(Lab[x][y]);
                }
                 else
                {
                  return (false);
                }
                break;

       default: return (false);
    }

    if(Lab[x][y] == 'E')
    {
      if(actTime > bestTime)
      {
        bestTime = actTime;
      }
      return (false);
    }

    if(findBestPath('r', actTime)){ }
    if(findBestPath('u', actTime)){ }
    if(findBestPath('l', actTime)){ }
    if(findBestPath('o', actTime)){ }
    System.out.println(actTime);
    return (false);
  }
}
```


----------



## Beni (11. Mrz 2004)

Das ist kein Problem des Codes, sondern des Aufrufes.

Deine *.class Dateien müssen in einer Verzeichnisstruktur liegen, die den Packages entspricht (also: _bla_BackTrack_ muss im Ordner _aufgabe4 _sein).

Dann arbeitest Du dich mit dem Command Prompt bis in den Ordner, in dem _aufgabe4 _ist.
(also der Befehl "dir" gibt unter anderem _aufgabe4 _aus) und gibst dann _java aufgabe4.bla_BackTrack_ ein.


----------



## Immi (11. Mrz 2004)

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe..

aber wenn ich das so mache kommt dann folgender fehler:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: aufgabe4/bla_BackTrack


Kannst du mir wohl noch mal auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Immi (11. Mrz 2004)

ok.. hab's doch noch geschafft.. danke dir..


----------

